# 95' fin and feather rebuild



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Pictures continued...


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Cont...


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Restoration is coming along!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## flaco31 (Mar 31, 2015)

almost pulled the trigger on that one but found another one and bought it, doing the same thing you are doing but not rebuilding with wood and going tiller, love the gunnels and please share what your are going to put as rub rails, I also have to redo the transom it is completely rotten, my biggest issue is finding the time, rebuild looks great keep the pics coming.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Going to be a sweet little skiff!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I suspect most here on this forum are wondering if all that plywood will weight down that hull too much. Plus, I don't see a lot of glassing being done. So water will soak into the wood over time and further weight down the hull. 

Just sayin...


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

That's my sons rebuilt. It's will be fully encapsulated in epoxy (not polyester resin) and fiberglass cloth. Rot won't be an issue and you would be surprised by the weight! All that plywood with epoxy and cloth about 132 lbs, that's with the heavy weight of the fiberglass well included. Posted a pic of my boat, built in 1998, only item that is not plywood is the console. Same method used, no rot.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I suspect most here on this forum are wondering if all that plywood will weight down that hull too much. Plus, I don't see a lot of glassing being done. So water will soak into the wood over time and further weight down the hull.
> 
> Just sayin...


See reply in thread.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I suspect most here on this forum are wondering if all that plywood will weight down that hull too much. Plus, I don't see a lot of glassing being done. So water will soak into the wood over time and further weight down the hull.
> 
> Just sayin...


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Done this weekend.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thebirdman said:


> That's my sons rebuilt. It's will be fully encapsulated in epoxy (not polyester resin) and fiberglass cloth.


The pic of this reply, not the original poster?


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> The pic of this reply, not the original poster?


Correct ! I am helping my son with his restore project of the fin and feather. That's a pic of my boat, (example only) plywood covered with epoxy and cloth to prevent checking and for abrasion. We are restoring the fin and feather the same way. 

All the pics he has posted were mostly dry fitting of all the parts. Everything is getting cloth and several coats of epoxy resin. I will tell him to post some of the pics of glassing etc! we have done.


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Backwater said:


> The pic of this reply, not the original poster?


It's my dad lol


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Father and son working on project.........Coooooooooooool


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Extremely!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Glassing both side of the plywood I hope?

Remember, I'm no knocking you guys, just trying to help. I've fished out of a F&F and know the boat well. It does great when weight is proportionate to the boat and weight distributed is not too high concerning the center of gravity. Otherwise, it gets tippy.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Glassing both side of the plywood I hope?
> 
> Remember, I'm no knocking you guys, just trying to help. I've fished out of a F&F and know the boat well. It does great when weight is proportionate to the boat and weight distributed is not too high concerning the center of gravity. Otherwise, it gets tippy.


Thanks , we always appreciate advice. When my son got the boat it had 3/4 ply throughout covered with polyester resin and cloth. We changed it all to 3/8, it's half the weight. It was Extremely heavy. The boat was tail heavy, everything was in the back. We are moving the gas tank to the front, battery to the console and livewell in the back, it will be empty most of the time as my son fishes almost exclusively artificial and fly! It should work out well. The underside of the deck does not have glass(not needed), it has three coats of epoxy, there will be no abrasion there. My boat is built the same way and haven't had 1 problem in 20 yrs. anything exposed to the sun gets glass with three coats of expoxy. It will all get primed with a 2 part epoxy primer and a good quality polyurethane paint.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Glassing both side of the plywood I hope?
> 
> Remember, I'm no knocking you guys, just trying to help. I've fished out of a F&F and know the boat well. It does great when weight is proportionate to the boat and weight distributed is not too high concerning the center of gravity. Otherwise, it gets tippy.


Just for reference, i am attaching a pic of the inside of my hull that was epoxied 20 years ago with no fiberglass cloth. Just 2 or 3 coats of epoxy . You just have to take care of your stuff and it will last a lifetime. Btw, this boat is kept outside with a cover Only.


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Updates


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Updates


----------



## TtoTHEdub (Mar 31, 2017)

looking good!


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

If we work hard the next two weeks, other work permitting, she may get finished!


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys boat is looking good! Laid down cloth and epoxy primer. Then epoxied the deck and gunnels down. Then a trim to cover the "beautiful" cuts that were made. Soon paint and putting everything back in her


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is that trim going to act as a rubrail? Is it made of PVC?


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

yobata said:


> Is that trim going to act as a rubrail? Is it made of PVC?


It's a trim and the rub rail will go over it. You are correct it is PVC.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Fly_me_a_river said:


> It's a trim and the rub rail will go over it. You are correct it is PVC.


We are putting on a white Taco semi-rigid rubrail with white insert!


----------



## Fly_me_a_river (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's the final product!


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

She turned out really nice


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW! that turned out beautiful. Great work, I can't believe you did a total rebuild thread in just two pages.


----------



## Thebirdman (Apr 24, 2017)

Backwater said:


> I suspect most here on this forum are wondering if all that plywood will weight down that hull too much. Plus, I don't see a lot of glassing being done. So water will soak into the wood over time and further weight down the hull.
> 
> Just sayin...


We finally finished the built and took her out this Saturday . The boat runs nice , we get to 25mph with two (200 lbs each) adults , 10 gallons of gas , two batteries and trolling motor. We have a 2014 25hp Yamaha on the back. Running a 10 inch pitch aluminum prop. Hitting max rpm recommended for engine at 6000. Any recos on props? Is the speed fair for this boat? Thanks


----------

